

Show HN: Drive Assist app for android - razvanel
http://www.driveassistapp.com/

======
happycry
Neat idea. However, I wonder how much the driver would be distracted due to
this. Would be cool if it could also notify the driver about things that are
around, maybe even utilizing stuff that the OpenXC platform provides.
([http://openxcplatform.com/](http://openxcplatform.com/))

~~~
razvanel
Hi, thanks for the feedback! I do plan to make the app a little less
distracting for the driver. However, the main idea behind my app is that you
can use your existing smartphone to improve your safety while driving. The app
will generate both visual and acoustic alerts in case of a possible crash.

